# Liam my Buddy



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss - Rest in peace - Liam 
Liam was a handsome sweet boy. He is in your heart forever.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thankyou*

Thank you for your kind words, I never thought this would be so hard. I am sorry for the loss of your Bentley.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Jluksch said:


> Thank you for your kind words, I never thought this would be so hard. I am sorry for the loss of your Bentley.


It is never easy. We hold them in our arms as long as we can, then we hold them in our hearts forever.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Liam. He had those wonderful all knowing Golden eyes. Somewhere his spirit is running free.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Liam looks like he was a very sweet boy.


----------



## canajo (Nov 25, 2012)

It is really, really hard and my thoughts are with you. I lost my boy, Dawson, 5 weeks ago and the pain can be unbearable at times. It has gotten better over time for me. I am so sorry that Liam has crossed over the Bridge. He was handsome, had beautiful eyes and a very cool name. 

Nancye


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Liam. He looks like a real sweetheart and I can tell how much he is loved.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Liam. It is so very hard when we have to say good-bye. He will live in your heart forever!!! RIP sweet Liam!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Such a beautiful, beautiful boy. I am very sorry for your loss. Unfortunately like many others I am very familiar with aches and pain especially first couple months. It is hard to talk about him but all you can think is just that. When you are ready to talk about your best friend we are here to listen to your story. What ever helps you feel better we are here, please share with us.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Liam,such a beautiful boy, it's so hard having to let them go and it never gets easier, but Liam will now be making new friends at the bridge.

Run free, play with friends and sleep softly Liam


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry that you lost your beloved Liam. The was a handsome boy! Loosing a golden is a profound loss!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Liam, he was such a handsome boy. We understand your pain of losing a golden


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry, he sure was a handsome boy.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved Liam. Losing our Goldens is so hard and we all sympathize with you in his passing. Run free and play hard dear Liam, our dear Rhett and many other Golden friends are now waiting to take care of you at the Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Liam, he was a beautiful boy. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad time, may time heal your pain and you find peace. 

Godspeed sweet Liam.


----------



## Macretriever (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. Every time I come on here my heart just aches because I know how everyone feels.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thank you all*

Liam was a special friend, just as I know all of your Goldens were special friends to you. Thank you all for the kind words, It truly is a tough time. I take solace in knowing that Liam has joined your friends to be free. All our your kindness is overwhelming and I will be eternally grateful for all of your heart felt words

Jon


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

*Thank you Buddys Mom*

Buddy's Mom, 
Thank you for your kind offer. I went to your Buddy thread, What a beautiful guy your Buddy was. I have similar experiences, Liam was brought home by my wife to be her dog, but as things happen Liam and I became heart partners. We were so close that I hated to be separated to go to work. Liam loved the snow also, I cannot see it snow any more without seeing him panting while laying on a big pile of snow. I too will will be looking for a new puppy, but I feel guilty doing it so early. I know Liam would not want me to grieve, but I cannot help feel lonely without him.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your boy Liam. Too many of us have lost our precious furbabies this year. Sending healing thoughts your way....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, he was beautiful


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was beautiful! Run free sweet Liam ♥


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liam*



Jluksch said:


> On Saturday, my best friend Liam went to the angels. Liam was a 9 yr old Golden that lost his battle with heart disease. I miss Liam so much, my heart just aches. We spent our time going camping and walking in Lowes. He loved to just go for a ride with his daddy. Its hard to write about loosing Liam cause I loved him so much. Good bye my handsome boy.


I am so very sorry about your Buddy Liam!! I put Liam on the 2012 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-24.html#post1863571


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. Run free Liam.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about Liam.We lost our Oakley at the age of 9 years to hemangio 3 weeks ago today ..... I feel your pain. Liam looks so much like our other boy Seger, who is Oakley's littermate. I bet Oakley has found Liam at the bridge - he will remind him so much of his brother. I get a sick feeling in my stomach and a pain in my heart when I hear of anyone going through what we are. My thoughts are with you. Carol


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw your post and wanted to tell you how sorry I am to hear you lost Liam. He is beautiful and 9 is too young. It takes time, but eventually there will be smiles through the tears and you will remember all the happy times you shared.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely, soulful boy your Liam was. I'm very sorry for your loss; it's so hard to lost a beloved companion. He'll stay snuggled inside your heart, right where he belongs, but for a long while, you'll miss the feel of his flesh under your fingers.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

A face of an angel. I am so sorry for the passing of your boy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jon thanks for your kind words. It was 19 months yesterday since I lost my Buddy and I still miss him and always will. It is just a way it is, when you love someone so much you cant just move on like nothing happened. I have little Charlie now but still I miss my Buddy and wish he is here with us.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I too feel heartsick everytime a new post is made in this forum. These beautiful Goldens never live long enough, and it is heartbreaking to say goodbye. They have the eyes of angels, and a soul to match. Liam was a beautiful boy; wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Its been 2 months now but some days it feels like it just happened. Its the small things like taking Liam to the store and petting him while I put my shoes and socks on that are difficult. I hope Liam is running free and having a goo time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, I also just lost my guy last week and it is hard. Liam is a beautiful boy and 9 is just too young. I hope you are able to find peace in the coming days. Oh sorry for the duplicate post


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Jluksch said:


> Its been 2 months now but some days it feels like it just happened. Its the small things like taking Liam to the store and petting him while I put my shoes and socks on that are difficult. I hope Liam is running free and having a goo time.


I hope you will go on, you'll find the strength.
I lost Bentley 6 months ago (July 10) ... this is the lowest of my life.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

Bentley was a beautiful boy. Thank you for your kind words. We are actually planning on getting a new puppy. Some times though, I feel guilty that that I will hasten the fading memories of Liam. Most days are good but it really hits hard when I see his picture and read about all of the others here that have lost their puppies.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

KathyL said:


> I am so sorry, I also just lost my guy last week and it is hard. Liam is a beautiful boy and 9 is just too young. I hope you are able to find peace in the coming days. Oh sorry for the duplicate post


Thankyou, sorry for your loss. Last week yikes I had a really bad time during the first two weeks. I guess they say time heals, but not quick enough. You are right 9 is to young, but he had an enlarged heart diagnosed in late July and he was able to give us 4 more months of pure joy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Hang on to those sweet, tender moments..they will comfort you. Time does heal, and you will always have your memories, and cute funny stories you will recall about Liam as time goes by. Grieving is a process we must go through. As you welcome a new puppy into your heart, you will be making new memories, but also appreciating your life with Liam.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*J*



Karen519 said:


> I am so very sorry about your Buddy Liam!! I put Liam on the 2012 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-24.html#post1863571


J: I know the pain you are in.
I added Liam to the 2012 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jluksch said:


> Its been 2 months now but some days it feels like it just happened. Its the small things like taking Liam to the store and petting him while I put my shoes and socks on that are difficult. I hope Liam is running free and having a goo time.


I know exactly what you're saying. It will soon be two years that I lost my boy at the age of 15.5. The first week, the first month, then eventually the first year were so very hard. It still seems like it was only yesterday in many ways becaue the pain and emptiness is still very real and in others, it feels like it was a lifetime ago. We think of him everyday and will always miss him, he'll forever be in our hearts and we know he's always with us. 



Jluksch said:


> Bentley was a beautiful boy. Thank you for your kind words. We are actually planning on getting a new puppy. Some times though, I feel guilty that that I will hasten the fading memories of Liam. Most days are good but it really hits hard when I see his picture and read about all of the others here that have lost their puppies.


I don't think you should feel quilty, you can't replace one dog with another. Each dog is so very special and unique in their own ways. You may see some similarities in another dog that will make you think of Liam.

Within a few weeks of losing my boy, I adopted a young golden male from my County Humane Society. We weren't ready for this boy and I did feel quilty even going to look at him, but I have a Golden girl that is a former puppy mill momma that will always need to be with another dog. She was grieving and started to withdraw and regress. I knew for her sake I had to find another dog ASAP, but it also had to be one that was very gentle and well socialized. This boy was a perfect fit, he needed a home and we needed him. Bringing him into our lives helped me heal and he also helped my girl. He brought so much joy back into our lives. 

I've had dogs all my life, as a child growing up and into my adult years. I've had at least two at a time, sometimes even 4. When we lost our bridge boy, our home seemed so out of balance. 

When you are ready, I hope you will open your heart and home to another Golden.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's been six months since we lost Fozzie, and I still tear up when I walk our familiar routes, or realize yet again there is no water bowl sitting on the kitchen floor. They become so much a part of our lives and it really is hard to adjust once they leave us...


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> It's been six months since we lost Fozzie, and I still tear up when I walk our familiar routes, or realize yet again there is no water bowl sitting on the kitchen floor. They become so much a part of our lives and it really is hard to adjust once they leave us...


I hear you , moving the food bowl was like making it more real. Thank you fozziesmom for the thoughts


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. It will soon be two years that I lost my boy at the age of 15.5. The first week, the first month, then eventually the first year were so very hard. It still seems like it was only yesterday in many ways becaue the pain and emptiness is still very real and in others, it feels like it was a lifetime ago. We think of him everyday and will always miss him, he'll forever be in our hearts and we know he's always with us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really feeling guilty really it just seems weird. We are actually looking at a puppy Sunday that was born 12/12/12 and there were 12 puppies. Seems like kind of a omen to me. 
Thank you for the kind words and wisdom Carolina mom


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your buddy Liam. 
When we lost Lucy last May she was almost nine. We got Vinnie just one week later. We could not take the emptiness and the void of not having a dog to love and be loved by. Your loved one will never be replaced but your new love will take its own place in your heart.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MasonMom (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, my ... Liam was a BEAUTIFUL boy. I'm so sorry for your loss. I lost my 12-year-old baby boy just this past Monday, so I know what you're feeling. Rest in the comfort of knowing that he KNEW how much you loved him -- and cherish the memories. They will be forever in your heart.


----------



## Jluksch (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your Mason. They are special parts of our lives that hopefully we will never forget about. Rest in peace dear Mason say hi to Liam he's a really great guy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Jluksch said:


> I'm not really feeling guilty really it just seems weird. We are actually looking at a puppy Sunday that was born 12/12/12 and there were 12 puppies. Seems like kind of a omen to me.
> Thank you for the kind words and wisdom Carolina mom


I am so happy for you, it is a beautiful sign.


----------

